# What is "Wax Leather"?



## red96 (Jun 26, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I'm looking at a pair of boots for winter weather that are made of "wax leather." I'm not familiar with this term. How does this differ/compare with traditional calfskin?

Thanks.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

red96 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm looking at a pair of boots for winter weather that are made of "wax leather." I'm not familiar with this term. How does this differ/compare with traditional calfskin?
> 
> Thanks.


Well, it may, or may not be calfskin. If it says so, it is, otherwise you can bet it's probably cowhide or split cowhide. Wax or waxed usually means that a waxy oil was used to finish the leather. I'm not sure what it is. This is different than being *oil tanned* leather where the leather is entirely saturated with a lighter oil.

It has the advantage of being moisture resistant, and genrally does well in poor weather without the leather becoming water saturated and having to dry out as normal leather does. However, it's not have a high gloss and generally can't, and shouldn't be polished with cremes or conventional wax polishes. Something like saddle soap tends to work best.


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

Some one better informed than I can correct. "Wax" or "Waxed" leather is usually a wax or wax/oil compound infused into thicker leather, often used in casual footwear or outdoor/field boots. Similar to bridle leather. Waxed to repel moisture and protect the leather. Not just a coating of wax.

Edit: I's typin' while Mr. Flanderainian was postin'. Apologies for the repitition.


----------



## red96 (Jun 26, 2007)

Flanderian said:


> Well, it may, or may not be calfskin. If it says so, it is, otherwise you can bet it's probably cowhide or split cowhide.


Thanks for the description. The boots are in fact listed as "wax calf," which I assume means it's calfskin, especially since it's a reputable dealer...


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

You might be interested in googling: n y times shopper's world riding high british boots

^Which states: ."...black boots of waxed calf, a thick hide turned inside out and treated to endure the rigors of the chase." In other words, in the context of English fox hunting boots, it's rough-out calf wax-treated and usually requires a deer bone polish of new wax when one's gentleman's gentleman is attending duties in the boot room. Keep in mind the prices are almost 20 years old.

www.horacebatten.com/boots/wax_calf_riding_boot

www.horacebatten.com/products/deer_bone_for_wax_calf


----------



## red96 (Jun 26, 2007)

Wow, I just finally got over feeling bad about wearing shell cordovan shoes and now I am going to need to use deer bones as a polishing tool! Egads!:icon_smile_big:


----------

